# Kitchen For Rent - Naples Florida



## napleskitchen (Mar 23, 2016)

Catering Kitchen for Rent in Naples, FL - a fully equipped kitchen available to share with current tenant. Available hours of 3PM to 7AM, central Naples location. Ideal for caterer, must have strong references, experience in business, deposit required, rent negotiable by hour or by month. Email name, business and purpose of use.


----------



## marty pecoraro (Apr 3, 2016)

Good Afternoon!

We currently share a commercial kitchen in Bonita Springs on Old 41 and the owner of the building has expanded his catering business and I am in need of another space to rent. I own Creative Fit Meals and would like to talk with you at your earliest convenience. My phone number is 716-602-5988 and secondary phone number is 239-910-1180. My email address is [email protected] and my name is Marty Pecoraro. Thank you, I look forward to talking with you!!


----------



## marty pecoraro (Apr 3, 2016)

Good Afternoon!

I don't know if my first response was received or not because the website asked me to re-reply. I currently share kitchen space in Bonita Springs on Old 41 and the owner of the building has expanded his catering business and needs the kitchen fulltime. I am need of a new kitchen space as soon as possible. I own Creative Fit Meals and can be reached at 716-602-5988 or 239-910-1180. My email address is [email protected] and my name is Marty Pecoraro. I look forward to talking with you.

Thank you,

Marty Pecoraro


----------



## Ivana (Oct 27, 2017)

napleskitchen said:


> Catering Kitchen for Rent in Naples, FL - a fully equipped kitchen available to share with current tenant. Available hours of 3PM to 7AM, central Naples location. Ideal for caterer, must have strong references, experience in business, deposit required, rent negotiable by hour or by month. Email name, business and purpose of use.


----------

